# after tank cycle



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

im full of questions :roll: 
when your done cycling the tank, when do you do water changes? so far its been a month.. ammonia is still low. water is clear. not much water evaperated, maybe a few centimeters. also wondering what happens if i never change a tank and leave it like a pond except it doesnt get sunlight. i know the water will have an oder later on but will the fish live? i also heard in the wild they live longer. is that true? thinking about no filter or airstone but only a heater to try making it like the wild if they are going to live longer. whats your opinions?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

ammonia should be 0. Leaving a tank like a pond is usually a bad idea. 1. Ponds get wind/wave action to slowly mix the water. 2. Ponds have temp fluxs which also mix the water. 3. Ponds are usually a lot larger than tanks 4. Algae growth is the primary reason the pond is okay to have minimum maintence (although water changes should be almost the as frequent as tanks IMO). 
Fish live much longer in captivity if taken care of properly. the reason people tell you they don't is because misinformed people don't know about "New Tank Syndrome" and lose all their fish within a week or two because of doing to much to fast. A filter is a must unless daily water changes are done. Airstones are not needed unless a filter is not used.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

WEEKLY


----------



## Rice (Apr 3, 2005)

ok i read that about changing water every 2 weeks or so. take about 30% out and than replacing it due to minerals which evaporation leaves behind.
i dont really feel safe with filters. they soemtimes just push the waste someplace else into a big pile rather than suck it up. a filter to strong usually pushs away my fish and they all stay in 1 side. i havent found the right filter yet. tried about 4 of them so far. you guys have any recommedations on filters for a 10 gallon and 29 gallon?


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I love the Whisper series. They're pretty good at their job and they are simple and easy to use.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

yah, whispers are good


----------



## jshaffer (Apr 25, 2005)

We have a 55 Gallon tank with two filters by different manufacturers. These are the third and fourth we've bought and seem to do the best. One is a Whisper and the other is a penguin. Either one would work for your size tank.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep things nice and simple- for the 10 gal get a single AquaClear 150, for the 29 gal put on a pair of the same filters. On the 29 put a filter on either end- one should use 2-3 extensions on the intake while the other one can have a single one.

Water changes should be done WEEKLY.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with all that was said above...
dont worry about the current the fish either love it or learn to deal
a filter is essential


----------

